# Urgent! My CPU is hot!



## Timestop (Jan 7, 2011)

I am very paranoid right now with what is going on.
Today I started hearing a whistling kind of noise from my computer, a very feint whistling noise. The last time I heard a noise like this coming from a computer (which i no longer have) it ended up giving terrible fps in games/videos etc and would shut itself down etc.

Last night I bought a air pressure can .. thing .. and I used it in the inside of my computer and fans twice today. Some dust did get off for sure and I made sure there was little to no dust left on the fans.

I ran core temp and it gave me the same temperature as before using the air can.. the temperature (while running WoW on ultra settings 1900 res) is usually around 50-62C... which I am being told by my guildies on WoW that it is not a safe temperature and that it is ready to explode..sigh.

I know nothing about computer tech stuff.. and this is why I am here asking for help.

A friend of mine suggested that I buy a liquid cooling system for my computer, if that is the case then I will gladly spend money to get it and have it installed.

I have a Intel Core i7-920 Processor.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

62°C is not a temperature in which CPU's will explode.

Most modern processors will throttle back and shut down before any real damage is done.

Your temps look fine (if it is 62°)

If I were you, I would be more worried about where the noise came from.

Could you please provide full specs for your system.

MB
RAM
PSU
Video Card

Include as much info as possible, especially brand and model...


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

I found that 2/3 times the whistle or squeal noise that comes from a PC is infact from a faulty RAM stick.
Remove all but one sticks of RAM and boot your PC, if you still hear it turn off and try another stick.
Ive had this noise on almost all of my Corsair XMS3 sticks. Could just be bad luck.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

My old Celeron 2,4ghz made like a feint screeching sound (when under load) after I didn't clean the thermal paste off the heatsink and cpu. That is when it reached 80c and games became very jerky. The pc I use at work sometimes make the same noise when under full load and ambient temps are high (CPU: Celeron 3,06ghz).


----------



## tech911 (Jan 14, 2011)

According to my research, its normal for i-core to reach that high temperature


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the max for the i7 is 100c

which is a bit different to previous cpu's that used to max out in the 60's and 70's


----------



## Rythen (Jan 16, 2011)

50-60 is fine for an i7 on stock cooling. Even 70-80ish is safe but just remember the hotter you run a cpu the lower the lifespan but yes all the i-core processors are safe up to 100C


----------

